

Cognitive Biomimicry – Generating content summarizations - alexwestin
http://genopharmix.com/biomimetic-cognition/in_silico_cognitive_biomimicry.html

======
kleer001
maybe over my head, but I don't see how this is much different from good old
Markov chains. Well, other than the exponet fall off.

